# Happy October



## Luns (Feb 10, 2010)

Only fish i caught today, but im a one fish kind of guy


----------



## Steelheadphycho (Mar 12, 2012)

That fish makes it alright to be a one fish kind a guy

NICE WORK MAN!



Steelhead PSYCHO!


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Nice fish 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## stak45dx1 (Jun 21, 2011)

good fish, i was at that resevoir a week and a half ago.... i got one fish as well, but it was a 10 inch dink. i've yet to catch a good fish there, i don't know why...


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Nice fish.......... it looks like that could be a Mosquito Lake pig?


----------



## stak45dx1 (Jun 21, 2011)

Bassbme said:


> Nice fish.......... it looks like that could be a Mosquito Lake pig?


looks like a small resevoir west of cleveland to me.


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

Nice one! that fin looks like a topsail


----------



## Fishingisfun (Jul 19, 2012)

nice catch, can you share some details lure, depth, retrive etc. Going out Friday just would like to know where to start in the tackle box.


----------



## Luns (Feb 10, 2010)

Ill throw you a bone.....

Shallow weed lines, 10 fow or less, i actually missed one probably the same size the day before, thats why i went out yesterday and got this one instead. Actually missed it the first time, put on another bait and didnt miss again.

Pressure was 29.85
Wind E at 11mph
Caught at 4:15pm


----------



## lang99 (Mar 6, 2009)

nice fish luns!


----------

